# Ewave Wine Cooler ... Are these any good for a wineador?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I currently have a small 8 bottle windeador and have been looking locally for a deal on a larger unit.

I came across one of these for $100 OBO (so I may be a able to get for around 70-80).

E-Wave 30-Bottle Wine Cooler at Menards

Are these Thermoelectric? I have seen conflicting specs on that aspect.

Also the vendor is Magic Chef and I've heard a lot bad reviews on their products.

What do you guys think or know about this model?

Thanks for the help.

Just found it on Home Depot : http://www.homedepot.com/Magic-Chef...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Looks like its a compressor style... Dang!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

try this guy:

NewAir 280E


----------

